# Mooh is cool, no more cancer blues.



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

You want to know what's cool?

Being told your prostate cancer is gone. PSA level undetectable. Surgery was successful. Next routine check up in six months.

Freaking awesome, just freaking awesome.

The care at Victoria Hospital in London (London Health Sciences) was beyond amazing. Fantastic doctors, nurses, porters, cleaning staff, reception, volunteers. I was told I had cancer (and an extra complication or two) on New Years Eve, surgery was in March, and they told me I was cancer free yesterday (which happened to be my youngest's birthday). I knew I was at risk as both my father and brother had prostate cancer. Now all three of us have beat it. Early detection is important.

Relief. 

Get yourselves checked. Don't put it off. Please.

Oh yeah, and I bought a Seagull Merlin and a Boss ME-80 at L&M on my way out of town.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Congragulations. Glad you beat this thing. I'll bet you're really enjoying that Seagull.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats, that's great news! I think my grandfather had and overcame it as well, but I'm foggy on that. 

Here's hoping the checkup goes well too!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

This:



Mooh said:


> Freaking awesome, just freaking awesome.


That's fantastic news!!!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Congrats. Great news!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wonderful news, Mooh!!

Now sit back in the warm weather, *relax* and enjoy your new Seagull Merlin and a Boss ME-80!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That absolutely rocks, fella.

Some years back, a co-worker, about my age or a little older, told me that his family doctor was retiring so he was looking for another one, and asked if I could recommend one. I suggested he find a female doctor. "Why?", he asked. "At our age", I replied, "two words: smaller fingers".


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Tres Cool indeed!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Mate, that is some damn fine news Mooh!

Can't tell you how important it is to get checked out guys.

And nice to swing by & grab some new gear to celebrate!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That is one great way to start off summer! Congratulations.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats! You're a lucky man!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Early detection. Spread the word. So glad to hear of your success Mooh.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Fantastic news, Mooh! 

Having been through a prostate cancer scare that fortunately after two years of investigation turned out to be negative, I can only just begin to understand the relief you must feel.

Neil


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

Fantastic. 

That's great news!

Cheers to a great, warm, musical summer!!!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratulations! That is fantastic news. All the best.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Refreshing to hear some good news! Congrats! Enjoy the new toys!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mhammer said:


> That absolutely rocks, fella.
> 
> Some years back, a co-worker, about my age or a little older, told me that his family doctor was retiring so he was looking for another one, and asked if I could recommend one. I suggested he find a female doctor. "Why?", he asked. "At our age", I replied, "two words: smaller fingers".


That's funny!

In the last two years I've had a colonoscopy (all clear), a fissurectomy (don't ask), and more doctors and nurses looking up my ass than one should have in a lifetime. Some are more delicate than others. In the end, all the pain is behind me. ;-)

Get checked folks, it could save your life.

Thanks everyone, I had to share. I thought about starting a blog and calling it "News From The Ass Hole" but thought better of it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

That is great news. Congrats!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I could not be happier for you and your family. I wish you all good health for many years.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Awesome News Mooh! Way to go getting the perks on the way home. Well deserved!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks man,

I'll tell you something, you probably already know.

Everyone reading this thread will get a positive rush.

You'll love the Merlin.

Rock on.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congratulations on the recovery and the new gear Mooh!


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

that is very cool! so happy for you that you were able to beat it! nice job on grabbing some new gear to celebrate! =) and yes, make sure you get checked guys


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've clicked the like button too many times for the software! 

Thanks folks!

Edit: I received two guitars today. This one http://www.seagullguitars.com/seagull_maritime_sws_mahog_hg.html and this one http://www.simonandpatrick.com/woodlandprofolkmahog.htm I feel all surreal.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

great news Mooh. I really like the looks of that simonpatrick.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome news! Congrats on beating the big C.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Way to go Mooh, extremely pleased to hear this.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

That's great news Mooh. Thanks for sharing. Enjoy the new toys!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome news, reminds me to schedule my annual physical.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Congratulations on the good news.
And thanks for the reminder that this life is not a rehearsal,
enjoy your time in peace and goodwill.
You never know when you will be called offstage.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Fantastic news!


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

That's awesome news. Congratulations you must be feeling great! I like to here the good news stories. :smile-new:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Congratulations Mooh and play those guitars in good health.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I can only guess how news like that can make someone feel....glad it`s all good and hope you are here to annoy us for many many more years to come. Best of luck.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

way to go girl! hahahahaa but seriously, good to hear


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Congrats, Mooh. It's great to hear that everything is good.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations, Mooh! So very happy for you.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

rhh7 said:


> Congratulations, Mooh! So very happy for you.


+1

Enjoy!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Fantastic news!
I know others who have come through it as well. they give similar advice.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

You know what's cool? Hearing someone has kicked cancer in the ass real hard. Great news Mooh.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats mooh - your new toys are well deserved.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats Mooh, that's great news!


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats, my grandfather died of prostate cancer despite having the surgery. 
He could play music on anything he put his hands on. Miss him. 

Early detection is key! 

Enjoy life! and your new guitars!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks again everyone! 

I made a conscious decision to share knowledge of my condition because some folks still want to hide it, or from it, or speak of it with hushed tones...when what we need is more awareness, more common knowledge, and more guys willing to get checked. Same goes for colon, skin, testicle, etc, cancers. I can't believe how many friends I have who haven't been checked. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Cool news for a great guy. Chalk another one for good karma and congrats all way 'round! Good on you man...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Moosehead said:


> Congrats, my grandfather died of prostate cancer despite having the surgery.
> He could play music on anything he put his hands on. Miss him.
> 
> Early detection is key!
> ...


Sorry to hear this. There are no guarantees, as you know. My older sister died of ovarian cancer, and my aunt died of brain cancer. I'm older now than my sister was when she died, she never saw 50. 

I sincerely wish that this stuff was covered more in secondary school education. It's harsh to learn about it through personal experience.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> You want to know what's cool?
> 
> Being told your prostate cancer is gone. PSA level undetectable. Surgery was successful. Next routine check up in six months.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Very, very glad to hear of the positive outcome.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome news! So glad to hear that you are cancer free....


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

That's really great news Mooh, I'm happy for you.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks again. Most of my strength has returned and I can pee almost like a real person now. Best of all, I'm alive.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## lelouch (Jul 30, 2013)

I didn't read the rest of the replies. My dad is around 51 (I forgot, to be honest) and in a couple of months he is going to get a serious checkup for Prostate Cancer. I think his PSA level was 6? I'm not sure. But I'm kinda worried. 

Anyway, congrats!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Mooh, congrats... I'm about 2 weeks away from my anniversary date and so far my numbers are below what they ever were. I see my oncologist in 2 weeks and I'm hoping for the same happy news that you're celebrating. Again congrats.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tarbender said:


> Hey Mooh, congrats... I'm about 2 weeks away from my anniversary date and so far my numbers are below what they ever were. I see my oncologist in 2 weeks and I'm hoping for the same happy news that you're celebrating. Again congrats.


Best of luck and good planning! 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

lelouch said:


> I didn't read the rest of the replies. My dad is around 51 (I forgot, to be honest) and in a couple of months he is going to get a serious checkup for Prostate Cancer. I think his PSA level was 6? I'm not sure. But I'm kinda worried.
> 
> Anyway, congrats!


I'm 56, my older brother was about the same age, and our Dad was 70-ish. My brother was a huge support to me, driving me to London a couple of times, and being around to talk to. Other family members were helpful too, but the guys have to support each other. Those who have experienced this will understand that mutual support equals greater understanding. So many of us get this disease.

Be there for your Dad, and good luck to him.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Congrats, Mooh! I am happy that you have received this good news and that you are getting back to good health.

Having support is very important, and something that each of us require at a different level. Living, and being active, in a small community paid huge dividends for me when I went through my diagnosis, treatment and recovery. Just knowing that my family and neighbours were with me, and only a telephone call away when needed, gave me the comfort of knowing that support was there when I needed it, and often they knew I needed help before I did. 

I had my 2 year checkup last week, and received good reports all around (with the exception that I am in for some tough times keeping my teeth strong and healthy due to all of the radiation I rceived to my head and neck). All in all, I accept that I am a fortunate man.

For anyone else out there fighting the battle, good luck. For those that have good health, maintain it and don't be scared to look for help if you detect a problem!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

